

How to Get Started with Nokogiri (by creator Aaron Patterson) - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/getting-started-with-nokogiri/

======
rubyrescue
i really like nokigiri and have used it extensively in the past year, though
not in the past few months. if someone asks me which parsing library to use at
this point i recommend it. however i have two critiques.

1\. it didn't work with jruby (it may now but wasn't working a few months ago
when i was using it). 2\. the attitude toward hpricot (another ruby gem for
html/xml parsing) when it was released was one of mocking disdain toward
hpricot and it's creator, _why. instead of a 'hey thanks for the great
html/xml parsing library, but here's one that's a little better'... it was
more of a slam-down, and it was a bit much.

